# So I didn't get a maltese ....



## dazzlingmeohmy (Sep 2, 2004)

I finally got the puppy of my dreams! Actually, PUPPIES of my dreams! I have been looking for a maltese forever but the prices were a litttle steep for me. BUT today I purchased two beautiful maltese/shih tzu mix puppies. Their names are Samson and Delilah! I know this is a maltese website but I love the information I have found here. Would you accept me and my two precious babies?


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dazzlingmeohmy_@Sep 10 2004, 10:14 PM
> *Would you accept me and my two precious babies?
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

i will


----------



## Brittany Lot (Jun 24, 2004)

No, personally I think this forum should be reserved for those who own PURE BRED maltese ONLY.

Just kidding









Of course everyone will accept you and your babies!!! Besides, you said you got two pups that were both half maltese....and two half maltese make a whole one right? :lol: 
Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Snertsmom (Jul 18, 2004)

Brittiany Lot.......for a minute I thought I was on the "OLD" MO site.....that was sooo funny
Sounded like some of the 'bashing' they would do on there.









Dazzling...of course we welcome you and your two little ones ! Can't wait to see a picture of them. I bet they are sooo cute.

WELCOME from Sassi and I


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Brittany Lot_@Sep 10 2004, 10:49 PM
> *No, personally I think this forum should be reserved for those who own PURE BRED maltese ONLY.
> 
> Just kidding
> ...


[/QUOTE]

















You are a total hoot!!!!!!!!!!!
So funny!!!!!!! :lol: 

And welcome dazzling!!!!
Congrats on your new babies.


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

welcome! I think that if there is any maltese in your dog you are right for seeking out a maltese forum! This is a very accepting place ....I hope you find it very homey as I do!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Congratultions on little Samson and Delilah! And Welcome!


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

Only if you promise to spoil the Maltese half of your babies more than the Shih-tzu half.  

While I would prefer breeder's not cross-breed like that I have noticed that the world does not follow all of my rules. Imagine! I just find that it confuses people about what a Maltese is. To an untrained eye, Pico is just about perfect breed standard, yet I have people say "Maltese? So and so has a Maltese and yours doesn't look like theirs". As though I have either lied to them or don't know what I have.

If there was a prissy-faced smilie, I would put it here because I'm starting to feel a bit MO'd.


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2004)

Yes, you are welcomed here! Lacey and I send love and kisses to your two new little ones. Welcome and can't wait to see pictures, I bet they are just wonderful.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

> Only if you promise to spoil the Maltese half of your babies more than the Shih-tzu half.[/B]


HAHAHAAH TOO FUNNY


----------



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

Welcome, welcome, welcome!

Can't wait to see pictures of your two darlings









Judi


----------



## dazzlingmeohmy (Sep 2, 2004)

Thank you! I am having a great time with my new babies!







I have been trying to post pictures all day .... :wacko: but I haven;t been able to get it to work. Maybe in the a.m. *shrug* thanks again!


----------



## Brit'sMom (Aug 18, 2004)

Welcome Dazzling (I love your name BTW)

Of course your Malti-Tzus or Shi-Tese? Are welcome here. I think they will be absolutley ADORABLE!

I actually like when breeders cross breed, mixes are usually healthier, and they are SO cute! I Have a Maltese and My mom has a Shih-Poo (shihtzu poodle) and he is wonderfully smart and healthy.

People used to always stop and ask if Cisco (the shih tzu poo) as a maltese, and I didn't mind explaining to them that he was a cross

And when people ask if Brit'ny is a shih-tzu, or a poodle or ask me if Maltese only come in white when they saw one that was brown and white, I just explain. It really doesn't bother me because not everyone has even HEARD of a Maltese.

It prompts conversation and it gives a way to teach people new things.


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

I can't wait to see some pictures of your cuties!







I love the names you picked out, those are great.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Welcome, dazzlingmeohmy! I can't wait to see pictures of Samson and Delilah. I bet they are adorable!


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

All I have ever known is Shih tzu! I got Muffin when I was 6 I think, who passed away my junior year of college, and I just loved what a little lady she was... when I graduated and moved back in with the old 'rents I bought Louie-another Shih tzu... He is 18 months now and as cute as ever-such a guy. I can picture him laying on the couch watching a football game! haha! Anyway, it seemed my parents were fine with me moving out...but not w/ Louie so he got to stay. :wacko: I was so sad at first but he had become such a 'family pet' that I decided to live with it. He had a few sleep overs! Well, when I had started my search for what kind of puppy I was going to get I of course started looking for Shih tzu's, until a girl I used to work with came to show me her 'Malte Chi Chi" (maltese/chihwawa). Well I just fell in love with the Maltese side so ... that is my story... ANYWAY! I will always have a special part in my heart for my to Shih tzus! Congrats on the new puppies!!!


----------

